# PC fährt nach Netzteil - Wechsel nicht mehr hoch!



## MPa (8. März 2014)

*PC fährt nach Netzteil - Wechsel nicht mehr hoch!*

Moin Leute,

ich bin mit diesem Problem sicher nicht der einzige/letzte.
Nach dem Wechsel auf ein neues Netzteil, habe ich das Problem, dass der PC nicht mehr hochfährt.
Sobald ich auf den Startknopf an Gehäuse drücke, bewegen sich kurz der CPU Lüfter und der rear case Lüfter, dann nichts mehr...
Ebenfalls leuchtet ganz kurz die CPU - Signalleuchte auf dem Mainboard kurz auf (rot), weiß aber nicht, ob das auch beim normalen Start passiert.

Bisher verwendet habe ich ein Bequiet E9 580W CM 80+ Silber (alte Generation), jetzt ein Bequiet E9 680W CM 80+ Gold.

Beim Wechsel der PSU habe ich nur die Mainboard Adapter (20 + 4 Pin) (4pin) ausgetauscht, Kabel von den Festplatten von der alten PSU mit der Verkabelung beibehalten (Faulheit) und deren Stromadapter in die neue PSU gesteckt.

Zusatz: zuvor hatte ich das System mit dem 4 Pin CPU Adapter betrieben. Beim Netzteil wechsel hatte ich auf einmal ein  
4 + 4 PIn Adapter für die CPU zur Verfügung und mein MB verfügt ebenfalls über 8 Pin.
Leider war es nun so, dass einer der beiden 4 + 4 Pin´s nur "abgerundete" Steckermodule aufwieß, weshalb ich diese nicht zusätzlich in den 8Pin Anschluss des MB stecken konnte, da dieses (wie normal) abwechselnd "abgerundet und eckige" Vorrichtungen aufweißt. 
Entwas erstaunt darüber habe ich in den Zusatzkabeln meines alten NT gegraben und einen 8 Pin Adapter gefunden!
Diesen an das neue NT angeschlosssen und an den 8Pin neben der CPU.
Nach dem Startversuch sind leider, wie oben beschrieben, nur die beiden Lüfter kurz angesprungen (haben beide nicht mal eine halbe Umdrehung gemacht) und dann Ruhe.
Nach Recherche im Netzt habe ich gelesen, dass man den 8Pin nicht unbeding auch mit 8Pin betreiben muss (nur bei hohem CPU OC - meiner ist Std @ 3.3GHz). Ich also den alten 8 Pin wieder beiseite gelegt und nur einen der 4 + 4 Pins angeschlossen, genau an der Stelle, an der auch der alte 4Pin damals saß.
Doch auch hier wieder das selbe Startszenario, Lüfter + rote CPU KOntrolllampe.

Ich habe bereits geschaut ob alle Kabel fest sitzen und verbunden sind: Ja, sind sie.

Vielleicht habt ihr noch Lösungen, ich würde mich riesig über Hilfe freuen! 
Danke schonmal und besten Gruß,
Marc


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2014)

*AW: PC fährt nach Netzteil - Wechsel nicht mehr hoch!*

Kontrolliere mal sämtliche Bauteile, Stecker or what else auf festen und korrekten Sitz. Ich würde auch mal die Kabel vom aktuellen NT nutzen


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. März 2014)

*AW: PC fährt nach Netzteil - Wechsel nicht mehr hoch!*



MPa schrieb:


> Bisher verwendet habe ich ein Bequiet E9 580W CM 80+ Silber (alte Generation), jetzt ein Bequiet E9 680W CM 80+ Gold.


 Du meinst E8, oder?!

Tja, es wäre sinnvoll gewesen, wnen du vor dem Einbau mal 
Die Belegung der modularen Kabel gecheckt hättest...

Weil hättest du das getan, wäre dir aufgefallen, dass die Belegung anders wäre und hättest sie nicht genutzt...
...und würdest jetzt nicht rumheulen, dass nix passiert...


----------



## MPa (8. März 2014)

*AW: PC fährt nach Netzteil - Wechsel nicht mehr hoch!*

Moin Stefan,

korrekt E8 war mein Vorgängermodell.
Sei bitte etwas präziser, was Du unter "Belegung der Modullaren Kabel meinst" klingt als könnte ich das damit gleich beheben, wenn ich umstecke?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2014)

*AW: PC fährt nach Netzteil - Wechsel nicht mehr hoch!*

So wie vermutet, einfach die Kabel des aktuellen NTs nutzen und nicht vom Vorgänger wegen der Belegung der Pins


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. März 2014)

*AW: PC fährt nach Netzteil - Wechsel nicht mehr hoch!*



MPa schrieb:


> Sei bitte etwas präziser, was Du unter "Belegung der Modullaren Kabel meinst" klingt als könnte ich das damit gleich beheben, wenn ich umstecke?


 Was gibts da zu verstehen?!

BEVOR du die Kabel von einem anderen Netzteil nutzt, checkt man doch, ob die Kabel vom alten Netzteil und dem neuen identisch ist und nutzt nicht einfach die Kabel vom alten Netzteil. NUR wenn du die Belegung überprüft hast und dir sicher bist, dass sie überein stimmt...

Verstehe immer nicht, warum so viele leute immer krampfhaft die alten Kabel drin lassen kann, ohne die Belegung der Anschlüsse zu überprüfen. Und dann auch einen Thread aufmacht, BEVOR man mal an die Kabel denkt...


----------



## MPa (8. März 2014)

*AW: PC fährt nach Netzteil - Wechsel nicht mehr hoch!*

Die Kabel für die SATA Festplatten sind nunmal einfach "Baugleich" mit den vorgänger SATA Kabeln.

Deswegen habe ich die alten einfach beibehalten. Baue jetzt aber grade um, dass nur die neuen Kabel verwendet werden und dann mal gucken...


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. März 2014)

*AW: PC fährt nach Netzteil - Wechsel nicht mehr hoch!*



MPa schrieb:


> Die Kabel für die SATA Festplatten sind nunmal einfach "Baugleich" mit den vorgänger SATA Kabeln.


 Ja und nur weil etwas mechanisch passt, muss es nicht elektrisch gleich sein. Deswegen sollte man erst mal schauen, ob die Belegung auch wirklich gleich geblieben ist und nicht stumpf die alten Kabel verwenden. Manchmal steht ja auch bei, dass nur die beiliegenden Kabel verwendet werden sollen...


----------



## MPa (8. März 2014)

*AW: PC fährt nach Netzteil - Wechsel nicht mehr hoch!*

Ein Wunder ist geschehen!
Oder auch nicht, zumindest geht der PC wieder an und scheint normal wieder zu laufen!

Thx für eure Tips mit den neuen Kabeln! Klar hätte man auch selber checken können aber naja...
Next time wäre auch eine nicht so auf "flame" ausgelegte Antwort top @Stefan.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2014)

*AW: PC fährt nach Netzteil - Wechsel nicht mehr hoch!*

Na sieh an, da hast du dann ja noch mal Glück gehabt


----------



## Teutonnen (9. März 2014)

MPa schrieb:


> Next time wäre auch eine nicht so auf "flame" ausgelegte Antwort top @Stefan.



Wenn sich die Leute einfach mal etwas zu Herzen nehmen könnten, gäbe es viel weniger Probleme... RTFM! Ist das so viel verlangt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2014)

*AW: PC fährt nach Netzteil - Wechsel nicht mehr hoch!*



MPa schrieb:


> Ein Wunder ist geschehen!
> Oder auch nicht, zumindest geht der PC wieder an und scheint normal wieder zu laufen!
> 
> Thx für eure Tips mit den neuen Kabeln! Klar hätte man auch selber checken können aber naja...
> Next time wäre auch eine nicht so auf "flame" ausgelegte Antwort top @Stefan.



Jeder hat so seine Schreibweise  und je nach Vorschädigung kann es mal komisch rüber kommen. Es war ja ein vermeidbarer Fehler. Wenn ich in meinem Fachbereich immer über vermeidbare und unnötige Fehler stolpere kommt es auch vor das man sich ungewohnt äußert


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. März 2014)

*AW: PC fährt nach Netzteil - Wechsel nicht mehr hoch!*



MPa schrieb:


> Thx für eure Tips mit den neuen Kabeln! Klar hätte man auch selber checken können aber naja...
> Next time wäre auch eine nicht so auf "flame" ausgelegte Antwort top @Stefan.


Das ein ziemlich blöder Fehler, der mehr als vermeidbar gewesen wäre, wenn du dir die Kabel angeschaut hättest, oder ins Handbuch geschaut. Da stehts AFAIR auch drin. 
_Und im Falle der P8/P9 Teile lag sogar ein roter Zettel bei, der darauf hingewiesen hat, dass man nur die beiliegenden Kabel verwenden sollte._ Aber auch das hat viele Leute schlicht nicht interessiert, die haben trotzdem die alten, inkompatiblen Laufwerkskabel in das neue Dark Power Pro Netzteil gestopft und, statt sich die Kabel anzuschauen, den Support damit belästigt...

Und was glaubst du, wie viele Leute beim Support mit diesem Zustand aufgeschlagen sind?! 
Falsche CM Kabel verwendet, dürfte immer noch die 'Fehlerursache' Nummer eins bei be quiet Netzteilen sein...

Und ja, meine Antwort war nicht freundlich, weil alte Kabel zu verwenden, ohne sie mit den neuen zu vergleichen, einfach mal daneben ist. Das hätte dir keine 10 Sekunden Zeit gekostet, um festzustellen, dass die Belegung der neuen Kabel etwas anders ist als bei den alten...
Denn die alten Stecker haben 'Molex Style' Anschlüsse gehabt (also zwei schwarze nebeneinander), die neuen sind 'S-ATA Style'...

Sorry, aber ich verstehe echt nicht, wie man alte Kabel in ein neues Netzteil stecken kann, ohne vorher zu schauen, ob sich was an der Belegung der Kabel geändert hat. Das ist bei den 'bunten Kabeln', die hier verwendet werden, kein großer Aufwand, das kann man mit einer simplen Sichtprüfung feststellen...

Bei diesen super tollen Flachbandkabeln könnt mans ja noch halbwegs verstehen - da sind schlicht alle Adern schwarz, hier aber nicht, hier sind die Kabel spezifikationsgetreu codiert -> ein gelbes Kabel führt +12V; orange +3,3V, rot +5V und schwarz ist Masse...

So und jetzt denk DU bitte noch mal drüber nach, WARUM ich hier so stinkig reagiert habe und ob du überhaupt ansatzweise ein Anrecht drauf hast, mich anzupflaumen...


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2014)

*AW: PC fährt nach Netzteil - Wechsel nicht mehr hoch!*



MPa schrieb:


> Ein Wunder ist geschehen!
> Oder auch nicht, zumindest geht der PC wieder an und scheint normal wieder zu laufen!
> 
> Thx für eure Tips mit den neuen Kabeln! Klar hätte man auch selber checken können aber naja...
> Next time wäre auch eine nicht so auf "flame" ausgelegte Antwort top @Stefan.


 
Dann haben die Schutzschaltungen des Netzteils gegriffen.
Sei froh darüber. Die Hardware hätte auch schrott sein können.

*Und jetzt ernsthaft mal:*
Wie blöd muss man sein dass man die Kabel nicht mit austauscht wenn man ein neues, völlig anderes Netzteil Modell einbaut als vorher drin war?


----------



## Teutonnen (9. März 2014)

Es steht ja nur fett auf nem roten Zettel und im Handbuch, wenn das mal jemand lesen würde.


----------



## poiu (9. März 2014)

*AW: PC fährt nach Netzteil - Wechsel nicht mehr hoch!*

Anleitung lesen  wer macht denn sowas?


----------



## Superior1337 (9. März 2014)

*AW: PC fährt nach Netzteil - Wechsel nicht mehr hoch!*

entweder alles tasuchen oder gleich alssen xP faultheit gibts da nicht !!!


----------



## Teutonnen (9. März 2014)

*AW: PC fährt nach Netzteil - Wechsel nicht mehr hoch!*



poiu schrieb:


> Anleitung lesen  wer macht denn sowas?


 
Ich lese eigentlich jede Anleitung mal durch, wenn's um Elektronik geht. Einerseits kommt's bei sowas wie einem Netzteil nicht auf 5 Minuten an, andererseits ist man damit meist schneller als mit probieren.


----------



## MPa (18. März 2014)

Ich möchte mich hiermit für eure Hilfe bedanken.
Wieder was gelernt


----------



## SilentHillFetischist (11. November 2016)

*AW: PC fährt nach Netzteil - Wechsel nicht mehr hoch!*

Ich habe ein Baugleiches Netzteil, bei dem die Kabelstränge fest sind getauscht, aber mein CPU-Fan dreht weiterhin nicht und der Piepton steht für Netzteil. Es hat >4Jahre funktioniert und der PC war unmittelbar vor dem Defekt an (betriebsbereit). Ich habe nichts am Bios verändert. Was?


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2016)

*AW: PC fährt nach Netzteil - Wechsel nicht mehr hoch!*

Was für ein Piep Ton?
Zufällig den EPS Stecker vergessen?
und um welche Hardware geht es? Liste mal auf.


----------



## SilentHillFetischist (11. November 2016)

*AW: PC fährt nach Netzteil - Wechsel nicht mehr hoch!*

Laut Gigabyte.com ist continious beep Netzteil.
Ich habe bereits alles ausprobiert, auch Batterie-Reset.
Cougar Powerx  CGR-B2 550
Pny Nvidia Geforce 9600GT 1024MB VRAM
Intel Core 2 Quad
Marken-RAMs
E-SATA-Festplatte
Gigabyte EP45T-UD3R
Der Prozessor war immer deutlich unter 50Grad Celsius und Staub ist nun wirklich nicht die Ursache. Der Ventilator ist nicht kaputt, denn der Sys-Fan mit nur 3 Pins bewegt sich ebenfalls nur  um 3Grad. Ich habe nichts vergessen. Der PC ist abgestürzt (ohne CPU-Last, 0-1%) und dann habe ich festgestellt, dass ich nicht den E-SATA-Stecker von der Festplatte raus und rein machen muss, sondern der CPU-Fan... Der für den Sys-Fan gedachte Fan springt jetzt manchmal auf CPU-Fan an, aber die Abschaltung durch das angeblich defekte Netzteil erfolgt weiterhin. Alle Phase-LED leuchten nach wie vor.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2016)

*AW: PC fährt nach Netzteil - Wechsel nicht mehr hoch!*

Ich würde eher Mainboard verdächtigen.
Besorg dir mal ein neues Netzteil und dann schaust du, was passiert.


----------



## SilentHillFetischist (11. November 2016)

*AW: PC fährt nach Netzteil - Wechsel nicht mehr hoch!*

Was, wenn das Mainboard und nicht beide 
Netzteile defekt ist? Ich kann doch kein Mainboard kaufen, zudem es nicht mehr erhältlich ist und es dann komischerweise sowieso  nicht funktioniert. Laut wikipedia.org gilt das Signal für Mainboard und Netzteil.


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2016)

*AW: PC fährt nach Netzteil - Wechsel nicht mehr hoch!*

Es ist einfacher, erst mal ein anderes Netzteil zu testen.
Wenn der Fehler bleibt, ist es das Mainboard.


----------

